# Video: Grizzly G0704 Mill Unboxing and Setup - Safe Single-Person Method



## HMF (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;w9FTt8MsHyk]http://youtu.be/w9FTt8MsHyk[/video]


----------

